# Problème de connexion WIFI  avec freebox en WPA2



## Piccou (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai besoin de votre aide car j'ai un petit problème avec ma connexion wifi sur mon Ipad 2. 

J'ai configuré ma freebox pour avoir une clef WPA2 qui fonctionne impeccablement bien sur mon Iphone 4S mais absolument pas sur mon Ipad2.

Pourtant j'ai rentré la même clef (je me l'étais envoyée par mail avant de rebooter la freebox puis copié collé dans les réglages de l'Ipad) dans les deux appareils. 

Par contre si je repasse sur une clef WEP les deux appareils fonctionnent nickel. Le pépin est qu'en WEP ma ligne saute continuellement car il doit y avoir un conflit avec une autre free de l'immeuble. 

Problème résolu en passant en WPA2 mais du coup j'ai plus de wifi sur l'Ipad2. 

Le truc bizarre c'est que ça fonctionne sur l'iphone 4s et pas sur l'ipad 2, ça, ça me dépasse.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp? 

En vous remerciant par avance, 

Cordialement,


----------



## Piccou (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je vous remercie ça marche nickel. 

A bientôt.


----------

